# Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???



## merlin99 (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin Gemeinde,

Anfang diesen Jahres hatte ich mir nen Lowrance iFinder H2O color zugelegt. Ich war bzw. bin immernoch von diesem Gerät begeistert! :m

In genau 88 Tagen gehts wieder nach Norge :vik:

Ich würde mir gerne für diesen Urlaub ein Datenkabel und PC Software für den H2O zulegen. 
Ich erhoffe mir damit bzw. möchte ich damit folgende machen:

Die im Gerät gespeicherten Daten wie z.B. hotspots, trackingroute....ect....auf dem Laptop zu sichern. 
Außerdem würde ich gerne am PC "neue" hotspots sichten, planen und dann auf´s Gerät überspielen.

Ist das möglich, bzw. mit welcher Software? Muss ich dann noch zu der Software Kartenmaterial kaufen oder wie läuft das?

Welche Software könnt Ihr empfehlen? 
Was kostet mich der Spaß? 
Wo her- Bezugsquelle?

Vielen Dank und Gruß Roland


----------



## Jauchenfisch (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*

Hi Roland! Habe den i-finder H2o und habe mir jetzt bei  Angelgeräte Schlageter ein  Nautic Path Seekartenmodul  auf MMC bestellt Für 99€  .Da ist die gesamte Nord und Ostsee drauf .Den Chip schiebst Du einfach in Dein GPS rein.Der Händler kann Dich auch gut beraten .Die Adresse ist www.angel-schlageter.de     Gruss Ralf#h


----------



## Jauchenfisch (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*

Hi klingone! Habe den Chip vorgestern bekommen und bin begeistert!Man erkennt Tiefenlinien ,Felsen-über und Unterwasser mit Tiefenangabe,Leuchtfeuer.Reinzoomen kannst Du theoretisch bis auf 20m aber die Details werden nicht mehr wie zB bei 600 oder 800m.Außerdem verliert man meines Erachtens die Orientierung auf dem Bildschirm wenn man soweit reinzoomt.Auf deinem Farbdisplay dürfte die Sache sogar noch besser ausehen als bei mir.Ich habe auch versucht mir den Chip auf dem Rechner zu betrachten aber leider ohne Erfolg.Der PC kann wohl das Format nicht lesen.Allerdings bin ich auch kein Spezi was den Computer betrifft.Für den Rechner habe ich aber Map source von Garmin.
So ,ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen,Gruss Ralf!


----------



## Ollek (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*



Jauchenfisch schrieb:


> Hi Roland! Habe den i-finder H2o und habe mir jetzt bei  Angelgeräte Schlageter ein  Nautic Path Seekartenmodul  auf MMC bestellt Für 99€  .Da ist die gesamte Nord und Ostsee drauf .Den Chip schiebst Du einfach in Dein GPS rein.Der Händler kann Dich auch gut beraten .Die Adresse ist www.angel-schlageter.de     Gruss Ralf#h



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Konnte es erst nicht glauben, danke für den Tip 99 Tacken statts 219. bzw 249 sind schon ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Seemannsgarn (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*

Ja bei dem Preis muß man kaufen.
Meine ist am Freitag schon angekommen alles Bestens gelaufen.:q:q:q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*

Kann ich das auch irgendwie für den iFinderPro gebrauchen?? 
ich konnte nichts auf der Schlageter Seite finden. Dort steht nur, das es nicht für iFinderGo funzt.

Gruss!!!!


----------



## Seemannsgarn (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*

Wenns dort steht sollte das auch so sein Schlageter ist sehr kompetent in diesen Sachen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Wenns dort steht sollte das auch so sein Schlageter ist sehr kompetent in diesen Sachen.


 

Dort steht -  "Nicht für iFinderGo"

Dort steht aber nicht -  "Nur für iFinderH2O"

Daraus kann ich nicht erkennen, ob iFinderPro mit der Software was anfangen kann. 

Okay okay, ich werde dort anrufen:vik:


----------



## Echolotzentrum (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*

Hallo,

das funktioniert sehr gut mit dem IFinder Pro.

Es wird alles dargestellt und auch schnell genug verarbeitet.

Bitte bedenken: Wir haben momentan eine Warteliste für die Karten. Denn ich habe den Jahresvorrat an NauticPath Karten von Lowrance an 3 Tagen verkauft. Deshalb bitte ca. 1 Woche Wartezeit einplanen. Es kommen laufend neue große Stückzahlen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Software für Lowrance iFinder H2O C???*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das funktioniert sehr gut mit dem IFinder Pro.
> 
> ...


 
Dankeeeeeeeeeeee, das ist gut. Ich bestelle also Online und warte dann.


----------

